# www.hobby-sports.com 6 Lane Slot Car Track



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Slot Car Practice
$4.00 Any Day During Store Hours

Click to see picture 

Come and check out our
new 6 lane HO slot track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice indoor track, also the HO looks good. Too bad you are around 1300 miles away.

Tom


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments and for checking us out Ragnar sorry were to far away.



Ragnar said:


> Nice indoor track, also the HO looks good. Too bad you are around 1300 miles away.
> 
> Tom


----------

